# Sawzall tear down



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Striping her down for an annual oil change, fyi the spring for the blade release is a pain in the ass to put back in if you give it a go.
It smelt like an eel caple when i opend it up lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a makita brushless sawzall and it's pretty darn good except for the shaft seal. I am sure it's the weak point because they didn't incorporate any other pressure release for the gear box. What happens is if you cut pipe over head it drips into the front which is a perfect funnel because the hand guard extends around the shaft. That water hits the shaft cooling it and the air inside the gearbox which contracts creating a vacuum sucking in water.


I had to crack mine open a couple months ago because water had caused the grease and a bit of ground metal to cake up real hard. The gearbox smelled like sewer too!! 








.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I have a makita brushless sawzall and it's pretty darn good except for the shaft seal. I am sure it's the weak point because they didn't incorporate any other pressure release for the gear box. What happens is if you cut pipe over head it drips into the front which is a perfect funnel because the hand guard extends around the shaft. That water hits the shaft cooling it and the air inside the gearbox which contracts creating a vacuum sucking in water.



I've got one that's almost new which needs it's engage/release mechanism replaced. Would have returned it, but someone neglected to save the sales receipt.
One of these days I'll get a parts breakdown and order the bugger.


----------



## PacificPlumbing (Nov 10, 2019)

If you still have the ID number on it you can still take it in


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

They all have that issue, water an metal shavings find their way inside easy. Bought mine around 18 months ago, sent it in a few months back since it was under warrenty got it back and same crap a week later, decided to just fix it myself an if it voids the warranty so be it.

They should design a sealed housing between the shoe an blade release to protect the mechanisms


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PacificPlumbing said:


> If you still have the ID number on it you can still take it in


Maybe the manufacture is, but Home Depot isn't that flexible.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

My Milwaukee is quite old it has allen screw with a pin on it variable speed as well paid 50bones for it.. get a regular diet of 4" cast


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> They should design a sealed housing between the shoe an blade release to protect the mechanisms





The problem is that it's sealed. They need some sort of weep hole. If it leaks a little grease I can deal, give me a zerk and I will add a couple pumps every once in a while. But this business of having a good way for water to get in and no way for it to get out is not acceptable.










.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> My Milwaukee is quite old it has allen screw with a pin on it variable speed as well paid 50bones for it.. get a regular diet of 4" cast


I turned in my old ported Cable “Tiger Saw”, (I replaced parts on it a few times, over the years) And a Ridgid sawzall(bought before they were HD brand)-for the Milwaukee m18 fuel 18v Sawzall, this thing has cut thru everything that my corded saw did, all without the headache of cords and extension cords. It will
Cut 4” cast, like any other saw. The battery life is good too. 
The shop vac drains batteries pretty fast.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Logtec said:


> I turned in my old ported Cable “Tiger Saw”, (I replaced parts on it a few times, over the years) And a Ridgid sawzall(bought before they were HD brand)-for the Milwaukee m18 fuel 18v Sawzall, this thing has cut thru everything that my corded saw did, all without the headache of cords and extension cords. It will
> Cut 4” cast, like any other saw. The battery life is good too.
> The shop vac drains batteries pretty fast.


YES, on the sawzall and your right about the vac eating batteries.


----------



## alson (Apr 18, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> They all have that issue, water an metal shavings find their way inside easy. Bought mine around 18 months ago, sent it in a few months back since it was under warrenty got it back and same crap a week later, decided to just fix it myself an if it voids the warranty so be it.
> 
> They should design a sealed housing between the shoe an blade release to protect the mechanisms





If you do repair plumbing this is going to happen. Twenty years ago and more we would have to take them in for repair, then it got cheaper and more efficient to just new ones. I am sure Milwaukee could have solved this if they wanted to.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> They all have that issue, water an metal shavings find their way inside easy. Bought mine around 18 months ago, sent it in a few months back since it was under warrenty got it back and same crap a week later, decided to just fix it myself an if it voids the warranty so be it.
> 
> They should design a sealed housing between the shoe an blade release to protect the mechanisms


I’m not sure about Milwaukee but I’ve given drills and a sawzall back to dewalt in pieces and they warranted them. Mind you all my warranty stuff is done through my neighbor who owns a Mac tools truck.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I turned in my old ported Cable “Tiger Saw”, (I replaced parts on it a few times, over the years) And a Ridgid sawzall(bought before they were HD brand)-for the Milwaukee m18 fuel 18v Sawzall, this thing has cut thru everything that my corded saw did, all without the headache of cords and extension cords. It will
> Cut 4” cast, like any other saw. The battery life is good too.
> The shop vac drains batteries pretty fast.



I'm running dewalt cordless just a impact driver and drill at the moment... that's good to know that they really hold up to the tough jobs.. 

I'm was just saying that the old stuff that sawzall is atleast 20 years old and it is a beast you cant kill it I've cut clay pipes out with it... tree roots tree branches...

I cut a tree in half with it fell down across the only driveway at an apartment building I lived at couldn't get out tree was atleast 12" diameter grabbed largest blade I had and came at it from both sides.. i bought it used and came in steel case hinges broke so I got another case and still going..

If i owned my own business I would probably invest in a cordless system.. one of guys has the hilti system and it's very nice.. I've used Milwaukee system and to me I still like corded ...

I'm forgetful so charging batteries will always be a pain for me.. those smaller sawzalls are really handy though I will admit tight under counter applications trying not to open a huge hole and stuff..

I got way too much kicking around in my truck as it is though just a disaster half the time..

Go go go... trying to do 4-10 service calls a day or whatever... then you have to have a sewer.camera and snakes and locators and b tanks and chain cutters and pipes and chain falls and circ pumps and sump and toilets and a water heater.. 

Where I work we do so much and you never know where your going to end up 
So it drives me nuts half the time..

We have a "Plumbing" company that stickly does high rise service and they have like couple pipe wrenches basic hand tools and soldering stuff that's it..

Where I do house calls,hi rise, schools, commercial, industrial.. plumbing heating and drain cleaning... my truck is packed... so many different things its unreal.. but as soon as you start taking it out bam you need it


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I'm running dewalt cordless just a impact driver and drill at the moment... that's good to know that they really hold up to the tough jobs..
> 
> I'm was just saying that the old stuff that sawzall is atleast 20 years old and it is a beast you cant kill it I've cut clay pipes out with it... tree roots tree branches...
> 
> ...


If you go on your own you can specialize in one or 2 areas. I do residential only. No exterior digs and no main line drain clean. I'm starting to have a good volume of calls just for this stuff. I specialize in this small niche and my van is freaking full and I shop for stuff every day, and some tools are at home like the camera/locator, concrete chipper, staircat which are rarely used. I carry the mini jetter but it's a paperweight.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

For sure Tango.. I'd mostly start off as a drain cleaning outfit with mostly residential plumbing repairs.. obviously when I'm setting up my own calls I'll know what I need and keep most of it at home.. I know the questions to ask to decide what I need..

Got a job offer today, guy from another company that does sewer safety inspections watched me work...

He says your a master of your craft better than most of the guys we have.. watched me use jetter to clear line packed with tree branches..

I just need to finish my apprenticeship then I will start my own endeavour.. I'm working on getting a drain layers liscence which is basically all the stuff we learned in basic..

Drain cleaning is hard work and can be a challenge but it is my niche.. I can fit everything i need in a Chevy express


----------

